# How often do you buy/get new clothes



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Where do you get them?

Ah damn I forgot to tick to see who voted


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

once a year. Italy if I can.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My mum gives me $100 for new clothes the summer before every new school year. That's usually enough to buy a couple new shirts and a pair of jeans, maybe even a pair of generic sneakers thrown in. Once I hit college though, I have to pay for my own clothes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would say a couple of times per year.


----------



## Leeroythedeecoy (Feb 9, 2013)

As an agoraphobic, it was just only when i needed too. But lately, i've been making money online with surveys, so i'm replacing all my old clothes. I buy from amazon a couple times a month now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Only when I need new ones.


----------



## ArinnaBlack (May 27, 2012)

I only buy new clothes maybe two or three times a year. Sometimes more, depending on if I have any extra money or need a pick-me-up.

I love shopping for clothes at Goodwill. I mean, I'm completely cheap (no shame ) and the one in our area has a huge section where everything is only one dollar each, and it just feels really good to buy a lot of things for not much cash, but I can also find some really great things there, too, that I'd have to travel really far to find elsewhere (we're not really bustling with places to shop) or that would be super expensive somewhere else.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A couple times a year I guess. I don't really buy very much. Part of the reason I don't buy much is because I'm not happy with my body, so I see no point in spending lots of money on it. Also I'm broke. And third, I've never really cared about fashion terribly. Clothes shopping is really time intensive, what with having to try stuff on and all.

I really need to throw out a lot of my old clothes that I haven't worn in years though. I'm moving across the country this summer and need to get rid of crap. Won't be needing my winter clothes anymore. All my crusty jackets and coats are going in the trash. It rarely gets below 60F there. :yay


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Almost never. I still wear some t-shirts that I originally bought when I was like 15. I really need to buy myself some new jeans though as the pairs I own now all have holes in the knees.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Not often at all.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Several times each month. I love getting new items of clothing each month, some months I might buy clothes weekly. I typically end the month with 5+ articles of clothing. So I get like 60 stuff each year. But I throw out stuff I don't like anymore (but I have clothes from like, when I was 12 so it's not like I throw out stuff I just got, I throw out things that are 3+ years old). I like replenishing my wardrobe. It's actually been a big problem this past year.


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to love shopping for new clothes, but now I rarely do. Aside from the anxiety, I realized buying lots of clothes is stupid. I frequently went thrifting, h&m, american apparel, UA, and cotton on. Now I go thrifting once in a while.......


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

A couple times per year because I'm poor and they're usually impulsive purchases anyway. I don't actually buy what I need. I would go out looking for a winter jacket and come back with yet another black shirt.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hardly ever. I keep holding off until I lose more weight. Every now and then I'll pick something up that catches my eye, but even with new clothes, I wind up wearing the same things.


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe once or twice every few months (usually online).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Every week or every other week because I've been addicted to ebay. :|


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if I had the money, I would constantly get new clothes. Wearing the same clothes makes me feel less physically attractive.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I rarely buy clothes in store anymore. I used to buy clothes from Asos either every month or every few months, but that was when I first discovered it and was addicted. The last time I bought from them was last month.

I'm not planning to buy any more casual clothes. I only need work clothes now.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

About four or five times a year.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Round about every month if I see something I like and stuff.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

A few times a year. I'm pretty picky with clothes and won't buy something unless I know that i'll actually wear it. Shopping is also somewhat of an ordeal because i'm very thin and petite, and very few items of clothing fit my proportions right. If pants actually fit my form and aren't too loose, I always end up having to hem them because they're always made for women a little taller than average. Also, I can never find cute tops because the style has been really loose and flowy for so long, which makes me look too thin and like i'm wearing a sack. I love the feeling of triumph when I find something that I like that fits right. :yes


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Several new items each month from Winners or Marshalls. Everything is extremely cheap there, selling the exact same brand names that other idiots buy at other stores, only I pay a fraction of the price. What I could get at a mall, affording maybe 2 items, I can get 5 items for the same price, all new of course.

I can't afford to buy online, and I don't know how people can. The base prices are either the same or more, then add shipping, then add tarrifs, and taxes, its ridiculous. Plus you don't get to try anything on.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Rarely, I haven't brought clothes in the past two year. Most of my cloths are from my high-school days. Since I wore baggy cloths back then so they still fit me. Cloths doesn't mean much to me.


----------



## rifulcube (Jan 1, 2013)

like once every two years or so. I buy clothes at walmart, mainly because it's near my house. SOmetimes my mom would go to the mall and buys me some nike t shirts.don't really care about clothing though


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Couple times a year usually, sometimes with more regularity if I see something online I like or it's really cheap. Recently bought a pair of 501 levis from asos for $45 delivered. They retail here for like $120, so I was happy with that.

I actually have a lot of teefury t shirts I could not resist buying, but i don't wear them that often. They are pretty nice quality for $10 shirts.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Pretty much never


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Hardly ever. I can't even remember the last time I bought new clothes.
The thought of going out looking for clothes scares me.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Monthly or when I go into town and see something I like. I used to dislike buying clothes. Mostly because there wasn't many clothes out there I liked the look of or didn't feel I'd feel confident in. But now I am seeing some clothes I like the look of, and they are quite cheap plus I have an interest in top/t shirts than I used too.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Rarely. Shopping is eating up my mental energy.:blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Up until senior year of high school, once a year I would get $100 for new school clothes, which is very generous of my dad. Also I have some old gift cards lying around for various stores (most of which I don't even like) that I use for any other time I want to tag along with my sisters for errands, just in case I see some clothing I like.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe a couple times a year.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like clothes shopping so I pick up bits all the time but I don't really get expensive clothse!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Usually when I see that they're on sale. Even then probably only a few times a year.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd shop more but I'm picky and I don't have a job right now so no clothes and stuff for me. The clothes I like tend to be expensive, not because they're label or fashionable or anything but because they're alternative stuff and generally in high demand due to not being available everywhere/not part of chain stores.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Probably 3-4 times a year, although the big bulk of my clothes are bought during *winter and summer sales*.

Be smart, folks! Invest your money when clothes are down 40-80%!


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

I buy something new every few days, usually from ASOS/Topshop/Miss Selfridge (MS occasionally do good Victoriana style clothing so I can rarely resist through fear I won't be able to get it again). I'll do a 'big clothes shop' every 3 months or so. Buying online means I can get a good deal and use student promo codes *savvy shopper*


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Not as often as I should.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I rarely buy new clothes. I have little need to as I have no job nor social life -- this means I don't go out so nobody to see what I wear anyhow.

I should buy a new winter coat. My old one is too big. I bought it years ago and must have been 50# heavier when I got it as it's huge.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Once every month. I don't get a lot of clothes at one time. Like a new outfit or two.


----------

